# E38 EDC Question! 740iL to 750iL Compatibility.



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

Does anyone know if the EDC Control Unit from a 2001 740iL will be compatible with 1998 750iL? According to facts, the unit suppose to be the same from 97 all the way to 2001. I just want to confirm it.


----------

